# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Καινούριο ξεκίνημα!!

## zaxos345

Παιδιά καλημέρα, σας είχα παρουσιάσει τα πουλάκια μου εδώ και εδώ.
Μετά  από τις συζητήσεις που κάναμε και μετά από πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα να  κάνω  ένα ολικό reset και να αρχίσω από την αρχή την προσπάθεια με αυτά  τα  υπέροχα πουλιά. Μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτή την απόφαση έπαιξε η γνωριμία  μου με  τον Βασίλη aka ''Άβατον'' στην πρόσφατη επίσκεψή μου στην Αθήνα.  Η  ενέργειά μου να τον επισκεφτώ και να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά υπήρξε   καθοριστική στην τελική μου απόφαση.
Ο Βασίλης μου ''άνοιξε'' τα  μάτια, με ενημέρωσε και έμαθα πράγματα που  πραγματικά δεν τα ήξερα πάνω  στην εκτροφή και συντήρηση αυτών των  πουλιών. Όχι ότι το φόρουμ δεν συντελεί σε αυτό αλλά η διαπροσωπική σχέση είναι διαφορετικό!!
Το πιο σημαντικό βέβαια  ήταν ότι όταν εκδήλωσα την επιθυμία να πάρω  καινουρια πουλάκια και να  αρχίσω από την αρχή προσφέρθηκε να με  βοηθήσει.
Έτσι μια Δευτέρα πρωί  βρέθηκα στο μαγαζί του με την κορούλα μου την  Μαρία για να παραλάβω 4  μικρά πουλάκια, φετινάρια (2 ζευγάρια). Τελικά  έφυγα με 5 μιας και ο  Βασίλης συμπάθησε την μικρή και της χάρισε ένα  υπέροχο αρσενικό, παρδαλό  Τιμπραντάκι (Βασίλη περιττό να σου πω ότι η  μικρή το θέλει στο δωμάτιό  της να κοιμάται μαζί του!! μου άναψες φωτιές   :Anim 59: ).
Παράλληλα  εκμεταλέυτικα την επίσκεψή μου στην Αθήνα και μετά από τις  συμβουλές  του Βασίλη έκανα και τα ψώνια μου που αφορούσαν σε διάφορους  σπόρους και  υλικά (τα οποία δεν βρίσκω στα Χανιά) για την παρασκευή της   ''ζυγουροτροφής'' του (παρεπιπτώντως την φτιάχνω με αρκετή επιτυχία  και  γίνεται πάρτυ κάθε φορά!!!).
Χάρισα λοιπόν τα προηγούμενα πουλάκια σε ένα φίλο που τα ήθελε και ο οποίος έχει φτιάξει μια υπέροχη κλούβα (θα σας την παρουσιάσω εν ευθέτω χρόνο) και ξανάμανα από την αρχή. Παράλληλα επειδή θα τα΄έχω έξω έφτιαξα μια κατασκευή για να τα προστατεύω από επίδοξους ''δολιοφθορείς''. Η κατασκευή είναι 2,20 στο υψος, 1,30 στο πλάτος και βάθος 47cm.
Και σας παρουσιάζω τα μικρούλια, να πω ότι έχω ήδη ξεχωρίσει 2 αρσενικούς, (Ελπίζω να είμαι σωστός, ο Βασίλης μου έδωσε τα πουλιά σαν ζευγάρια αλλά με επιφύλαξη γιατί ήταν νωρίς ακόμα) και είμαι στην αναμονή για τα υπόλοιπα.

Η κατασκευή







Αρσενικός Νο1



Αρσενικός Νο2 (της Μαρίας)



Και τα υπόλοιπα για τα οποία είμαι ακόμα στην διερεύνηση...





Αυτά τα ολίγα, ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, ώστε του χρόνου να δούμε και κάνα μικρό!!

Γιάννης

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι εκπληκτική η όλη κατασκευή!!!
Μπράβο!!!  :Happy: 

Βασίλη, συγχαρητήρια για την γενναιόδωρη πράξη σου...!!!!!
Το μόνο που θα σύστηνα εγώ για αλλαγή είναι στην ζευγαρώστρα, να αφήσεις μόνο δύο πατήθρες... οι τρεις είναι πάρα πολλές για κάθε πλευρά!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη πολυ ομορφα!! τα Timbrados σου, να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ερθουν ολα οπως τα επιθυμεις. 

Πολλα μπραβο!!!! στον Βασιλη για την ευγενη χειρονομια του. 

Επισης υπεροχη και η κατασκευη σου, θα ηθελα εαν υπαρχει υλικο.. φωτογραφιες απο την κατασκευη της, να την παρουσιασεις αναλυτικα σε αλλο θεμα καθως και τι σου κοστισε. 

Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!!! Γιαννη, ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα και τακτοποιημενα!!!!!

Εγω, βλεποντας την κατασκευη αυτη, θα την μετετρεπα σε μια κλουβα ¨ανα όφορο¨...δεν ξερω αν θελεις να εχεις τα κλουβια εκει για απλη ασφαλεια....

Αλλα με τόσο χωρο ειναι ... κριμα. σκεψου το παντως!!

Κατα τα λοιπα....καλη αρχή να εχεις και ολα θα πανε καλα!!! ΟΛΟ το φορουμ ειναι εδω για να βοηθησει τους παντες και επειδη σε γνωρισα και απο κοντα...

Μιλάμε για πολυ καλο παιδι.  :: 

Καλη και δημιουργικη συνεχεια ευχομαι!

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ, Ευθύμη η αλλαγή έχει ήδη γίνει, οι πατήθρες είναι δύο, Δημήτρη δεν έχω κάτι σε φωτογραφικό υλικό από την κατασκευή. Οι διαστάσεις είναι αυτές που σας έγραψα, τα υλικά στοίχισαν γύρω στα 150 ευρώ και μου την έφτιαξε φίλος σιδεράς αμοισθή.
Ηλία το σκεπτικό ήταν η προστασία, για να γίνει αυτό που λές ήθελε άλλη σχεδιαστική προσέγγιση, δεν βαριέσαι θα δούμε στο μέλλον!!
Επίσης επί τη ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάτι, έχω δεί ότι κάποιοι χρησιμοποιείτε ορειβατικό σχοινί αντί για πατήθρες, έχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα αυτό σε σχέση με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο?

Γιάννης

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι... από όσο γνωρίζω κάνει πολύ καλό στα πέλματα των πουλιών....
Βοηθάει επίσης στην ποδοδερματίτιδα, και να ξεπεραστεί, αλλά και να μην εμφανιστεί.... 
Επιπλέον, οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι πολύ καλό να υπάρχουν για την φυσική φθορά των νυχιών των πουλιών, καθώς και το ράμφος τους!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ναι... από όσο γνωρίζω κάνει πολύ καλό στα πέλματα των πουλιών....
> Βοηθάει επίσης στην ποδοδερματίτιδα, και να ξεπεραστεί, αλλά και να μην εμφανιστεί.... 
> Επιπλέον, *οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι πολύ καλό να υπάρχουν για την φυσική φθορά των νυχιών των πουλιών, καθώς και το ράμφος τους!!!*


Ευθυμάκο... μπράβο!!!!! δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί αλλα εισαι ¨ξυράφι¨.... :: 

Πολυ σωστή παρατηρηση!! 

Γιαννη ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο.... ειναι πολυ ¨ανωτερο¨απο τις πλαστικες!! Θελουμε το καλυτερο για τους φτερωτους

και αυτο ειναι το βασικο μελημα μας. Όσο μπορουμε με πιο ¨φυσικά¨υλικά!  :winky:

----------


## zaxos345

Ναι ρε παιδιά αλλά το ξύλο δεν είναι επίφοβο για ζωύφια?
Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ξύλινες? ή να ψάξω να βρώ από την εξοχή? βέβαια αυτές τις φοβάμαι μην κουβαλίσω και τίποτα στα πουλιά!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ναι ρε παιδιά αλλά το ξύλο δεν είναι επίφοβο για ζωύφια?
> Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ξύλινες? ή να ψάξω να βρώ από την εξοχή? βέβαια αυτές τις φοβάμαι μην κουβαλίσω και τίποτα στα πουλιά!!


* Το αρθρο.... 
**
Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!**
του Δημητρη,... σε καλυπτει απολυτα!!!!!!!*

----------


## zaxos345

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Ερωτήσεις τώρα:
Το σχοινί που θα χρησιμοποιήσω για πατήθρα τι διατομής πρέπει να είναι?
Όσον αφορά την αυγοτροφή που τους δίνω, θα πρέπει να την δίνω κάθε μέρα? μην τα ξεταμπανιάσω κιόλας!! Κάπου διάβασα ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε με το αυγό, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν πάιζει ρόλο η πτερόρροια, αν και δεν βλέπω πολλά φτερά, μάλλον περνάει σιγά σιγά!

Γιάννης

----------


## Gardelius

> Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Ερωτήσεις τώρα:
> Το σχοινί που θα χρησιμοποιήσω για πατήθρα τι διατομής πρέπει να είναι?
> *Όσον αφορά την αυγοτροφή που τους δίνω, θα πρέπει να την δίνω κάθε μέρα? μην τα ξεταμπανιάσω κιόλας!! Κάπου διάβασα ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε με το αυγό, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν πάιζει ρόλο η πτερόρροια, αν και δεν βλέπω πολλά φτερά, μάλλον περνάει σιγά σιγά!*
> 
> Γιάννης


*Πτερόρροια**Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*

----------


## orion

όμορφα...  :winky:

----------


## zaxos345

Ευχαριστώ Χρήστο!!!
Λοιπόν παιδιά, άλλαξα τις πατήθρες και χρησιμοποίησα συνδιασμό ορειβατικού σχοινιού και ξύλου (καμβίλια) διατομής και των δύο 1 εκατοστού. Είναι καλά ή να βάλω ξύλο μόνο? Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω?









Επίσης εδώ στην Κρήτη υπάρχει ένα χόρτο ονόματι σταμναγκάθι, είναι λίγο πικρό και αυτό που βγαίνει στα ορεινά πανάκριβο, αλλά εξαιρετικά θρεπτικό και νόστιμο. Λέτε να κάνει να το δώσω στα πουλιά, με την κατάλληλη προετοιμασία βέβαια.

Γιάννης

----------


## jk21

Σταμναγκαθι επρεπε να εχει το κλουβι ,πριν βαλεις ακομα τα πουλια μεσα !!!! το ρωτας; ειδος ραδικιου (cichorium )  και να μην κανει για τα πουλια; 

http://kormagic.blogspot.gr/2012/01/...-spinosum.html

*Είναι πλούσια* σε αντιοξειδωτικά, ωμέγα 3 λιπαρά και πολλά άλλα θρεπτικά συστατικά, που ωφελούν την υγεία. Είναι τέλειο για αποτοξίνωση! Tόσο τα άγρια όσο και τα καλλιεργημένα περιέχουν βιταμίνη E, πολυφαινόλες, στις οποίες οφείλεται η αντιοξειδωτική δράση, υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις ασβεστίου, καθώς και σίδηρο και φώσφορο. Γενικά θεωρείται τονωτικό, χωνευτικό, χολαγωγό και διουρητικό. Επίσης βοηθάει στην αποτοξίνωση του ήπατος κι έχει ελαφρώς καθαρτικές ιδιότητες.



Eγω χρησιμοποιω πια πατηθρες απο σχοινι .Προσοχη μονο στις ακρες τους .Ή τις καις να γινουν μια μαζα (λοιωνει επειδη ειναι πλαστικο ) ή τις ραντιζεις (να εχουν στεγνωσει οταν θα βαλεις ξανα τα πουλια ) με παρασιτοκτονο γιατι μπορει να γινουν μια χαρα φωλιτσα για την κοκκινη ψειρα (μονο στις ακρες )

----------


## VasilisM

Πολύ ωραία όλα αλλά το κλουβάκι στην 1 φωτο δεν φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση....Αντικατάσταση ή να το βάψεις.....

----------


## zaxos345

> Πολύ ωραία όλα αλλά το κλουβάκι στην 1 φωτο δεν φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση....Αντικατάσταση ή να το βάψεις.....


Είναι στο χρώμα του μπρούντζου για αυτό το βλέπεις έτσι, είναι σχεδόν καινούριο!!! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## VasilisM

Το αδικεί ο φωτισμός τότε!!!Μου φάνηκε σκουριασμένο!!!

----------


## zaxos345

Σαλιαρίσματα του ενός μικρού, τα άλλα δεν έχουν εκδηλωθεί ακόμα.
Βασίλη αυτός είναι ένα από τα δύο θυληκά!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Τέλεια είναι!!!Πολύ σαλιάρισμα!!!Βρε μπας και είναι αρσενικό?Δεν μας διαφωτίζει και κανένας με πιο πολύ εμπειρία?

----------


## jimgo

μπραβο πολυ ωραια δουλεια , ευχομαι του χρονου να δεις πολλα μικρα

----------

